# impossible d'acceder au site apple  !!!



## jpb2b (20 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Depuis environ 2 j impossible d'accéder de mon Mac Book Pro (orange et livebox sagem) au site APPLE et seulement à celui là.

Quel que soit le browser (Safari, Firefox, Opera ..) .

Par contre pas de problème avec un PC connecté sur le même réseau.

Je n'ai rien touché au routeur, ni à la config et  je n'y comprends rien ..

Du Mac Book Pro :
- je peux pinguer le site
- j'ai acces à l'apple store par en passant par Mac Ge et une fois là impossible de progresser dans le site.

Je sais pas ou chercher, pour permettre à mon MPB d'aller surfer sur le site de son Créateur.
Merci de votre aide.

JPB


----------



## Inor (20 Novembre 2006)

jpb2b a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis environ 2 j impossible d'accéder de mon Mac Book Pro (orange et livebox sagem) au site APPLE et seulement à celui là.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir.

Aurais-tu un Firewall, type NetBarrier ?
En ce cas, l'adresse d'Apple se retrouve, peut-être, dans la Stop List.  
Ce genre d'ennui arrive et on en ignore alors la cause.


----------



## jpb2b (20 Novembre 2006)

Merci de ta réponse.


Non je n'ai pas de firewall, celui de l'OSX est désactivé.

J'ai également arrêté Little Snitch mais ça n'a servi à rien.

Quand j'essaie d'aller sur le site apple, le browser me répond qu'il est impossible d'y acceder...

Gros mystère pour moi...


----------



## Inor (20 Novembre 2006)

jpb2b a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse.
> 
> 
> Non je n'ai pas de firewall, celui de l'OSX est désactivé.
> ...




Un réglage de la LiveBox, peut-être ?  
Je suis sous éthernet avec un modem.
Je ne connais donc pas la LiveBox.


----------



## Goli (20 Novembre 2006)

jpb 2b
Tu es chez qui comme FAI ? Parce que moi aussi depuis qq jours j'ai le même souci !!! ( club-internet ) 
Et j'ai rien touché aux config. Tu arrives sur quelques sites, y compris Apple, et tu n'avances plus dans les fenêtres !!!!
Essaie voir si tu arrives à envoyer un mail avec pièce jointe (important !!) avec Mail??
Moi je n'arrive plus depuis le même jour que le problème soulevé m'est tombé sur la tête !!!


----------



## jpb2b (20 Novembre 2006)

Mon FAI c'est Orange.

J'arrive a envoyer des mails sans probleme avec ou sans pièces jointes.

La Livebox n'y est pour rien car j'ai un PC qui surfe sans probleme sur le meme réseau WIFI.

Donc le problème est sur le Mac Book Pro.

Mais ou ?


----------



## Goli (20 Novembre 2006)

Moi je suis chez club-internet. 
Voici les problèmes que j'ai :
- certains sites, y compris Apple Store, espace abonnés & flashmail club-internet, windows live, etc... ne sont pas accésibles. par Safari ou Opera, ou bien IE de windows par Parallels.
- Je recevois tous les mails avec ou sans pièce jointe. Je ne peux en envoyer que sans pièce jointe. 
Le problème est présent dans OSX 10.4.4, 10.4.6. et 10.4.8. Et très bizarrement uniquement en connexion ehternet.
En Wifi Airport no problomo !!!! comprend charles !!!!!


----------



## jpb2b (21 Novembre 2006)

Encore plus fort ...

Je ne puis pas acceder à Apple.com depuis Mac Book Pro sous OSX mais je peux parfaitement y acceder sous Windows avec Parallels ...

Je ne vois rien de spécial dans les préférences système qui puisse générer ce problème.

Help me if you please ...


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2006)

Je te rassure depuis le debut de l'apres midi, je n'arrive pas &#224; y acc&#232;der non plus... sur pc sous firefox ou sous IE


----------



## Ax6 (21 Novembre 2006)

Videz les caches, cookies et autres et retestez, que ce soit sous windows ou sous Mac os, si vous y accèdez c'est peut être parce que le site est encore dans la mémoire de votre PC et que c'est le site qui est en maintenance !

Enfin moi ce que j'en dit...:mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2006)

Je l'avais fait avant de poster  

Mais bon j'acc&#232;dais normalement &#224; tous les autres sites, mais l&#224; c'est revenu, je peux acc&#232;der au site d'apple, et chez toi jpb2b ?


----------



## divoli (21 Novembre 2006)

Non, il y a un truc tr&#232;s &#233;trange si j'essaie de me connecter &#224; apple.com:
 -avec Safari, j'ai une page blanche, 
 -avec FireFox, je ne vois que des "bouts" de la page d'acceuil,
 -avec Opera, j'y acc&#232;de sans probl&#232;me.  



MamaCass, verdict ?


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2006)

Le site Apple d&#233;conne, moi sous IE comme sous Firefox, ca met des plombes &#224; se charger et la page reste blanche donc probl&#232;me chez Apple France, Apple US : ok

Je viens de r&#233;essayer ca redeconne... de toute fa&#231;on je suis &#224; sec, j'ai pas de sous &#224; d&#233;penser


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2006)

Encore pire :

*Not Found*

 The requested URL /fr was not found on this server. 
 Apache/1.3.33 Server at store.apple.com Port 80


----------



## divoli (21 Novembre 2006)

En fait, il n'y a (en ce qui me concerne) qu'Opera qui fonctionne sans problème pour accèder à ce site. Comme quoi Apple devrait abandonner Safari qui a perdu le Nord depuis longtemps.


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2006)

Moi je suis en NOT FOUND aussi bien sous FF que sous IE.

Xserve en rade ?


----------



## Inor (21 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Moi je suis en NOT FOUND aussi bien sous FF que sous IE.
> 
> Xserve en rade ?



Bonjour.

Pour mettre un peu de variété, moi, je n'ai pas de Pb pour accéder à Apple. com ou Apple.com/fr. evec Safari, Firefox, ... :love: 
Je suis en région parisienne.
Je pense que ça vient des relais qui transmettent les signaux. Ce genre de chose est déjà arrivé.


----------



## jpb2b (21 Novembre 2006)

Ouf, je suis pas le seul a avoir ce problème.

 Chez moi c'est "simple" :

Sur Mac Book Pro, le site est ineccessible sous OSX (quel que soit le browser) mais parfaitement "surfable" sous XP avec Parallels ...

Donc même machine, même ligne et même Routeur (Livebox), même FAI (Orange) et pourtant ca marche sous XP et pas sous OSX.

Et en plus je peux "pinguer" l'URL Apple avec Utilitaire Réseau.


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2006)

Bon, alors moi je suis &#224; Rennes, est ce que des rennais dans la salle n'ont pas acc&#232;s &#224; AppleStore France ?

  

@jpb2b : je pense que ce n'est pas le m&#234;me probl&#232;me parce que toi tu y acc&#232;des avec ton XP, as tu install&#233; un logiciel style Little Snitch ?


----------



## Inor (21 Novembre 2006)

Avez-vous tester avec l'Utilitaire de réseau ?


----------



## iBapt (21 Novembre 2006)

Je suis sous Mac 0S X.4.8 et je n'ai aucun problème avec Safari pour allez sur le site Apple.com ou .fr et les Stores C'est quand même bizarre votre truc... :mouais: 
Vous avez réessayé, ils ont peut être eu un problème avec leur site en début d'après-midi


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2006)

Ca ne marche toujours pas, j'essayerai de chez moi ce soir, je vous dirais


----------



## divoli (21 Novembre 2006)

Tout est revenu dans l'ordre, en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2006)

Ca y est c'est reviendu


----------



## Goli (21 Novembre 2006)

voici l'exemple d'un site qu'on n'arrive pas à accéder. Quelqu'un peut l'interprêter et dire si c'est normal ou pas ???


----------



## divoli (21 Novembre 2006)

Pourquoi tu ne passes pas par la page d'accueuil du site ?

En tout cas, là je viens de me taper les frères Bogdanoff ! Pas top !


----------



## jpb2b (21 Novembre 2006)

Et bien chez moi c'est pas revenu du tout.

Le site Apple est toujours injoignable pour moi.

J'ai désactivé Little Snitch.

Je ne sais pas trop que faire avec les Utilitaires Réseau.

Sinon que j'ai pu "pinguer" apple.fr.


----------



## Ax6 (22 Novembre 2006)

Goli a dit:


> voici l'exemple d'un site qu'on n'arrive pas &#224; acc&#233;der. Quelqu'un peut l'interpr&#234;ter et dire si c'est normal ou pas ???


 
Alors, j'interpr&#234;te : Tu as pinggu&#233; http://espaceabonnes.club-internet.fr/ 

Maintenant ce qu'il y a entre parenth&#232;se dans ton screenshot, c'est l'adresse IP de cette partie du site

(Petit cours sur les IP des sites : tous les sites sont r&#233;pertori&#233;s par adresse IP (une suite de 4 groupes de chiffres allant de 0 &#224; 255 et s&#233;par&#233; par des points), mais seulement voil&#224;, qui arriverai &#224; retenir toutes les IP de ses sites favoris ? personne !

Par exemple : google, une de ses nombreuses adresses ip est : http://64.233.161.104/
Pour que ce soit plus facile pour nous, des Serveurs associent un nom a chaque IP de site.

De chez toi tu tapes google.fr dans la barre d'adresse, ta requ&#234;te passe par un serveur (appel&#233; DNS) qui traduit google.fr en http://64.233.161.104/ toi tu n'y voit que du feu et tout le monde est content)

Maintenant j'ai remarqu&#233; qu'en mettant : 82.101.8.42 dans la barre d'adresse, Clubi me mettait que cette page n'existe pas : et pour cause : quand tu tapes espaceabonnes.club-internet.fr dans ta barre d'adresse, tu es redirig&#233; vers une autre page celle ci s&#233;curis&#233;e : tu voit d'ailleurs que l'adresse de ta page change pour devenir un truc du genre :
https://aaa.club-internet.fr/servic...//espaceabonnes.club-internet.fr/erreur.phtml
(notez par ailleurs qu'un "s" est apparu derri&#232;re http pour dire que la page est s&#233;curis&#233;e )

Ce qui explique qu'en dessous tu vois apparaitre ping statistics : 
10 packets transmitted ( tu envoi 10 informations banales au site)
0 packets received ( le site t'en a renvoy&#233; aucun)
donc forc&#233;ment : 100% packet loss ( toutes les donn&#233;es envoy&#233;es se sont perdues dans la nature) 


Voil&#224; j'&#233;sp&#232;re avoir &#233;t&#233; clair


----------



## Goli (22 Novembre 2006)

Ax6
Merci very much pour tes explications ! Je piges maintenant mieux.
Reste que mon petit problème demeure derchef intact : comment diable se fait-il que mon connexion ehternet bloque sur certains sites? Mais j'ai accès où je veux en connexion Airport ?????
Et cela que je sois sur mon bébé iMac, sur un hideux pici, avec Safari, Opera, ou l'autre IE !!!!?
Et que je n'arrive à envoyer mail avec pièce jointe ( ou répondre à un d'eux ) uniquement en connexion Airport ???
Qui est fautif : mon modem ou mon FAI ???


----------



## Ax6 (22 Novembre 2006)

Goli a dit:


> Ax6
> Merci very much pour tes explications ! Je piges maintenant mieux.
> Reste que mon petit probl&#232;me demeure derchef intact : comment diable se fait-il que mon connexion ehternet bloque sur certains sites? Mais j'ai acc&#232;s o&#249; je veux en connexion Airport ?????
> Et cela que je sois sur mon b&#233;b&#233; iMac, sur un hideux pici, avec Safari, Opera, ou l'autre IE !!!!?
> ...


 

Ce n'est pas le FAI, puisque tu arrive a acc&#233;der/r&#233;pondre aux mails avec pce jointes avec l'Airport (tu passes quand m&#234;me par ton FAI)

Par contre, ca peut provenir soit de ta carte r&#233;seau ou de ton modem. Soit c'est un mauvais param&#233;trage, soit ta carte r&#233;seau commence doucement &#224; rendre l'&#226;me.

Et l&#224;, il existe une multitude de chose qui peut faire merder ta connexion ...

D&#233;j&#224; pour les pi&#232;ces jointes peux tu &#234;tre plus pr&#233;cis, par exemple c'est avec "mail", mais en passant par Clubi ? 
As-tu essay&#233; avec "Mail" mais sur un autre compte mail ? (exemple yahoo) 
As-tu essay&#233; directement &#224; partir de ta Webmail Box ? (directement sur clubi)

D&#233;j&#224; en fonction, on y verra peut-etre plus clair


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

Terrible ! Le temple du dieu Apple est resté fermé pendant 4 heures.

Pendant 4 longues heures, le dieu Apple n'a plus parlé aux croyants qui se sont sentis abandonnés dans leur monde devenu soudain siencieux. :afraid:

J'en tremble encore.

(je sens que je vais me prendre quelques bons retours de service. Quelques claques-posts dans les dents)


----------



## Ax6 (22 Novembre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Terrible ! Le temple du dieu Apple est resté fermé pendant 4 heures.
> 
> Pendant 4 longues heures, le dieu Apple n'a plus parlé aux croyants qui se sont sentis abandonnés dans leur monde devenu soudain siencieux. :afraid:
> 
> ...


 

Tapons le ! lapidons le ! Boouuuuh Windows addict bouuuhhhh !

Ah ça c'est sûr pour un Athé il n'y a aucun soucis quand ça déconne boouuhhhh

Jvé te refiler un mauvais coup de boule si ça continue !! :casse:


----------



## Goli (22 Novembre 2006)

Cher Ax6
Pour les mails avec pièce jointe, oui c'est par "Mail2" et en passant par clubi.
Je l'ai essayé sur trois comptes différents, y compris yahoo. Avec "thunderbird" et "endora" j'essuie le même échec.
Pour Webmail Box, toujours la même histoire : soit je suis en ethernet et j'arrive pas y accéder ( chez clubi ), soit j'arrive mais ne réussi pas envoyer ( site yahoo)!
Alors il suffi que j'enlève la pièce jointe pour que ça marche !
Quand je coupe ethernet et me branche sur Airport, alors tout marche, mais alors tout!!!!!
Tu penses que c'est peut-être ma carte réseau qui déconne ( bon dieu, elle n'a même pas un an!!!) , mais sur un pc j'ai le même problème.
Donc :
-soit mon FAI, utilise deux protocoles différents selon qu'on soit en ethernet ou wifi, et le
1er protocole déconne
-soit c'est mon modem routeur qui rend l'âme ( je préfére nettement ce sénario )


----------



## Ax6 (22 Novembre 2006)

Du coup je pencherai plut&#244;t sur un param&#234;trage incorrect du Modem Routeur, ou alors c'est effectivement ton modem routeur qui rend l'&#226;me, mais bon tu devrais aussi avoir de fort ralentissement de navigation lorsque tu es en Ethernet (test sur http://mire.ipadsl.net) en wifi et en Ethernet, normalement le wifi devrait &#234;tre moins convainquant si l'ethernet est correct... 

Sinon je s&#232;che, parce que l&#224; j'ai plus trop d'id&#233;e


----------



## MamaCass (22 Novembre 2006)

Vous avez vu ca  :

http://mac-store.fr


----------



## Inor (22 Novembre 2006)

Il faudrait, peut-être, t'orienter sur le forum Internet, pour les réglages du modem ?
Par exemple, ici : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129051


----------



## jpb2b (22 Novembre 2006)

Pour répondre à Fichte, ce n'est pas seulement pendant 4 heures que je n'ai pu prier mon Dieu.
L'Eglise est toujours fermée pour moi, et apparemment pour moi seul.

Donc ma question est :
Qu'est ce qui dans Mac OSX m'empèche d'aller sur un site et un seul, sachant que :

- j' y accédais autrefois sans problème
- je n'ai à mon souvenir rien changé dans mes config
- je n'ai pas de firewall ni rien qui bloque
- j'ai viré le cache les cookies etc.. sans résultat
- c'est idem quel que soit le browser
- j'accède sans problème au site d'un PC sur le même réseau

Ou dois je chercher ?
Merci de vos lumières


----------



## MamaCass (22 Novembre 2006)

Moi je ne vois qu'une seule cause &#224; ton probl&#232;me : tu dois avoir un utilitaire qui bloque l'acc&#232;s de mac os X &#224; ce site.... je vois pas sinon d'autre solution, si tu peux aller sur tous les sites que tu veux...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Tapons le ! lapidons le ! Boouuuuh Windows addict bouuuhhhh !
> 
> Ah ça c'est sûr pour un Athé il n'y a aucun soucis quand ça déconne boouuhhhh
> 
> Jvé te refiler un mauvais coup de boule si ça continue !! :casse:



Ouille!!:casse:

C'est dur dêtre athée par les temps qui courrent.


----------



## MamaCass (22 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Tapons le ! lapidons le ! Boouuuuh Windows addict bouuuhhhh !
> 
> Ah ça c'est sûr pour un Athé il n'y a aucun soucis quand ça déconne boouuhhhh
> 
> Jvé te refiler un mauvais coup de boule si ça continue !! :casse:




 Attention, pas touche à mon filleul, sinon faudra rendre des comptes à Mama


----------



## Inor (22 Novembre 2006)

jpb2b a dit:


> Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; Fichte, ce n'est pas seulement pendant 4 heures que je n'ai pu prier mon Dieu.
> L'Eglise est toujours ferm&#233;e pour moi, et apparemment pour moi seul.
> 
> Donc ma question est :
> ...




Essaie de te connecter de nouveau &#224; Apple. Echec : regarde l'heure.
Ouvre l'utilitaire Console ( du dossier Utilitaires ).
Clique sur Historique. Puis examine Console.log puis Syst&#232;me.log.
Peut-&#234;tre, d&#233;couvriras-tu, en te servant de l'heure et du contexte, des indices sur l'&#233;chec de ta connection &#224; Apple ?


----------



## Ax6 (22 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Attention, pas touche à mon filleul, sinon faudra rendre des comptes à Mama



 c'est pas moi, j'ai rien fait  

On ma piraté mon compte MacGé pour frapper Fichte :sick:


----------



## jpb2b (23 Novembre 2006)

Malheureusement, la Console ne m'a rien indiqué.

En tout cas je n'ai rien vu de particulier.

Qu'est ce qui pourrait empecher les browsers d'acceder à un site que je peux parfaitement "pinguer" ?


----------



## MamaCass (23 Novembre 2006)

Il pourrait y avoir un probl&#232;me sur le serveur DNS de ta r&#233;gion mais dans ce cas l&#224; tu ne pourrais visualiser aucun site, m&#234;me si tu arrives &#224; les pinguer


----------



## Ax6 (23 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Il pourrait y avoir un problème sur le serveur DNS de ta région mais dans ce cas là tu ne pourrais visualiser aucun site, même si tu arrives à les pinguer


 

Comme le dis mamacass, ca pourrait provenir des serveurs DNS que tu utilises, si elle a raison, alors tente de changer de serveur :

dns primaire : 212.27.53.252 ou 194.149.160.1
dns secondaire : 212.27.54.252 ou 194.149.160.9


Oh et puis au lieu de tous te les citer voici un lien intéressant :
http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/sujet-1496-fai-serveurs-dns-des-principaux-fournisseurs-d-acces

Ceux la sont correct, sinon met l'adresse ip de ton routeur si tu en as un ...


----------



## MamaCass (23 Novembre 2006)

Ah ben non je suis b&#234;te, si les r&#233;glages des DNS sont identiques sur mac os x et XP, et que sous XP, ca marche, ca ne peut pas venir de l&#224;.. &#224; moins que ce ne soit  pas les m&#234;me...


----------



## Inor (23 Novembre 2006)

Il existe un support Apple pour Safari.
Peut-être, 
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Safari/2.0/fr/ibr36.html
pourrait servir ?  

En général :
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/safari/


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> c'est pas moi, j'ai rien fait



Il faudra vérifier:mouais:



Ax6 a dit:


> On ma piraté mon compte MacGé pour frapper Fichte :sick:



Des noms !

Heureusement, MamaCass était là pour me défendre


----------

